# Finally got on the dyno, 473.77whp



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Drivetrain Specs: 

BDF 24 Valve 2.8 Liter VR6 
Stock Short Block 
Stock Head 
Stock Intake Manifold 
9:1 Spacer 
ARP Head Studs 
Stock Exhaust Manifolds w/ Y-Manifold 
Tial 38mm dumped to atmosphere 
Precision 6265 .68 Journal Bearing Turbo 
3.5" Down-Pipe to 3" Cat-Less w/ Burns Stainless Muffler 
630cc Injectors 
Jeff Atwood (When at C2) Tune 
Prototype 034 Motorsport In-Tank Fuel Pump 
Radium Engineering Recirculated Catch-Can 
Forge UNOS MBC 
Forge 008 DV 
Clutchmasters FX400 w/ Aluminum Flywheel 

Made 473.77 at 23lbs of boost, didn't get to go any further. 

Car seemed to be adapting on the rollers because at the same boost it would gain a tad more after each hit, but I ran out of time. Only got an hour on the dyno  Would've liked to see 500, but it's close enough that it really makes no difference and i'm no number whore. Maybe one day at a dyno day or something, I'll see it...or if I decide to change the setup, then I'll re-hit. 

Car is daily driven.. I live on Long Island, but am currently residing in Connecticut 100 miles from where I work on it at my father's shop where I built it, and it's been a champ. Drove it through this past winter without a single issue and the boost is never turned down. Been boosted now for almost 3 years and has 25000miles on the turbo. True testament to Mr. Atwood's tuning capabilities, as well as to the time and detail I put into putting the turbo together in an 'as close to factory reliability even though it's aftermarket' kind of way. 

Only photo I have of the sheet right now is this little Instagram one from right after, but I'll get a full scan ASAP: 










Computer simulated pull 25psi: 





 
 
Winter Mode by DannyLo Photography, on Flickr 

 
Dubs on Defrost 6 by DannyLo Photography, on Flickr 

Hope you enjoy  

-Danny


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

sick !!, congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

Damn, that's some nice power




Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

23 psi on the stock intake mani?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Yareka said:


> 23 psi on the stock intake mani?


 on the dyno yes, on the street; more! They're stronger than those who don't know will lead you to believe.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

verrrry nice!

I'm not saying your motor and mine are the exact same, but forewarning (in case you didn't already see in my thread) - I killed my head @ 23 psi, @ roughly ~6400 RPM, in 4th. Not saying this will happen to you.... but imho you're pushing it now! be careful! or you'll probably be in my shoes soon  I've followed your build from the beginning..... it's nice to see where it's at now.

I've personally experienced a stock 24v manifold bust @ ~15 psi. Sounded like a muffled grenade from inside the cabin when it popped @ WOT. When I hear 23? My face goes:



Regardless - sick #'s for a stock motor. People spend upwards of $80k-$120k on some cars to get the same HP. Not many can do this, reliably. Kudos.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

those are some good numbers. love the old C2 tunes :thumbup:


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

Myself and many others have accomplished this feat many years ago, with only half the valves and without being cocky about it what's the big deal?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

xpalendocious said:


> Myself and many others have accomplished this feat many years ago, with only half the valves and without being cocky about it what's the big deal?


That was my cousin and shop mate posting from my account, he thought he was logged in his username on the shop computer and was just defending me not knowing that the person who posted at me is a forum friend. I deleted his post.

Regardless, being told your engine is going to blow up isn't the coolest thing either, which I got told on a weekly basis when I first started daily-ing a VRT...It's especially annoying when it's been daily driven for years, and we all know both 12v and 24v are more than capable of this and that a fully built engine is not even close to being needed.

But what, the way you responded to defend the 12v accomplishments isn't pretentious? It's also an engine with a much greater, and cheaper aftermarket support that's been around for almost for much much longer.

C'mon, let's be fair; no one's going at anybody's throats here.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

DannyLo said:


> ......a fully built engine is not even close to being needed.


it's ALL relative. depends what your uses / goals / intentions are. trying to harp on those that build 24v's or R32's or any VR6 for that matter.... is..... unnecessary.

good for you, though. You have a stock VRT and you didn't blow it up. I'm trying to tell you you're probably close, but you already know that. I had a stock VRT and it blew up, and I had the same mindset that you have now. that's all I'm saying. chill out.

Not saying what happened to me will happen to you..... (as stated previously). Many other deciding factors are involved than just the motor. I'm just relaying my experience only with good intentions / energy in mind, as I've followed your build from the beginning and would hate to see it end up like mine..... as I've been without my daily driver for about a year now and that SUCKS.

that is all.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice numbers and great looking setup! 

I hope to make similar numbers with my 12v 6265 setup whenever I can get some issues sorted out :thumbup:


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

How do you like the Radium catch can? Do you have it mounted on the firewall? Very respectable build. :thumbup:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Basil Fawlty said:


> How do you like the Radium catch can? Do you have it mounted on the firewall? Very respectable build. :thumbup:


It is mounted on the firewall with an L bracket that we made at the shop...I'm not sure I every took any closeup shots of it, but I like it a lot. It really works well, and is very nice and compact. Easy to check the level and empty as well:thumbup:

And thanks!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

xpalendocious said:


> Myself and many others have accomplished this feat many years ago, with only half the valves and without being cocky about it what's the big deal?


So you're saying that nobody should post what they did with their car and their set up since you've done it many years ago with with half the valves? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

rajvosa71000 said:


> So you're saying that nobody should post what they did with their car and their set up since you've done it many years ago with with half the valves?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I think he's saying he's done this with a 3cylinder 6valve motor. YouTube and pics or didn't happen!




Sent from hell


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

Full picture of dyno chart?

Powerband would be interesting to see.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

ncsumecheng said:


> Full picture of dyno chart?
> 
> Powerband would be interesting to see.


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

very nice. this gives me inspiration


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Nothing wrong with taking a little pride in a job you know you've done well. Modesty and honesty are often strange bedfellows.

Thanks for sharing the results.


----------

